# Is cleaning vinegar bad for lungs?



## Ratlettes (Mar 29, 2016)

I'm curious if straight cleaning vinegar will hurt their noses if I clean the cage in the same room as my babies. Thank you


----------



## Bumble-Bee (Apr 21, 2016)

I don't think it would harm them but the smell can be very strong. I avoid using it around my girls if I can. It is safe for human babies so I figure it's safe for my rat babies.  I am just careful to clean with them in the room as their noses are more sensitive - I hate the smell myself.

I mix 50/50 vinegar and water to deep clean my cage every 2-3 weeks. The vinegar smell goes away once it is dry. As I'm waiting for it to dry I have my girls playing in a different room. In between vinegar cleanings I use baby wipes.


----------



## Ratlettes (Mar 29, 2016)

Thank you for the clarification, I was freaking out a little wondering if I just set them up for death by doing that haha, I'll mix it with water next time


----------



## Gribouilli (Dec 25, 2015)

I stopped using vinegar as it made my rats sneeze afterwards even though I used it in the bathroom and rinse everything well. If you notice something similar with your rats, stop using it. It definitively would be bad for your rats' lungs if you were to spray it and not rinse it well. Also be careful as vinegar will rust your cage if there is any (even tiny) piece of coating missing. You need to use a scent free cleaner like a scent free dish soap for instance, just using vinegar won't clean anything.


----------



## Ratlettes (Mar 29, 2016)

Oh, wow I heard from multiple sources it does clean well and is safe  thank you


----------



## Gribouilli (Dec 25, 2015)

I wouldn't go as far as saying vinegar is unsafe for pet rats. IF rinsed well, it will be ok in most cases- just watch your rats and if they are sneezing more when you use it (or get porphyrin) stop using it. As far as cleaning, you definitively need something like a dish soap. After you rinse the dish soap you can spray some vinegar if you like and rinse well. I would definitively not use vinegar (even diluted) in a spray bottle and just spray it around the cage and just wipe it off- it will damage your rats' tiny lungs. I use chlorhexidine that I add to my scent free dish soap to disinfect and clean at the same time. I use hydrogen peroxide sometimes on the pans if I'm in a rush and don't have time to take them all out in my bathtub, I spray it on, wipe it off, and wait 5 mins (for extra caution, probably not necessary if completely dry) or so before putting them back in the cage with fresh Aspen. Never had a problem with hydrogen peroxide making my rats sneeze or get porphyrin. I use a bucket of hot water and diluted chlorhexidine to wash my empty critter nation cages. I use two cotton clothes to do it inside and outside at the same time, never add any sneezing or porphyrin after that and I don't rinse it. I got that tip from someone in rat rescue


----------



## moonkissed (Dec 26, 2011)

Vinegar does clean it is used all over as a natural home cleaner lol Grib is wrong there 

As I guess with all cleaners it does some things better than others. Why alot of pet owners use it, as that it works really well to cut through the urine. It is acidic. It is absolutely great at cleaning cages! It is also really great at tossing in the wash with any fleece or hammocks!
The only thing I wouldnt really use vinegar to clean with is in the kitchen as it kindof sucks alot at cleaning up grease.


No matter what you use, you really should rinse it very very well though. Dish soap is not as safe as some people claim, for example and actually CAN make pets sick. It needs to be very well rinsed off as well. 

Vinegar does not disinfect. But most of the time, just cleaning is good enough. If an animal was sick or passed or bringing in new animals you would want to use something stronger that does. (dish soap does not either btw)

Vinegar does have a very very strong scent. You need to make sure it is washed off very well after using it. I've used it to clean in the same room as my rats with no issue. If the room is large and well ventilated it should be very fine. But if it is bothering you then I would put the rats in a different room. Water it down some should help a bit as well.


----------



## Gribouilli (Dec 25, 2015)

I never said that vinegar doesn't clean anything, just that it doesn't clean well enough and that something else like a dish soap is needed lol.

Vinegar is bad at cleaning compared to dish soap, that is at removing soil. Other cleaners, like a dish soap, are better at removing soil and other surface contaminants than vinegar. Vinegar is good as a rinse AFTER the soil has being removed as it has some anti-germ properties. Still vinegar would not be as good as chlorhexidine (for instance) to kill germs, but in many cases good enough. Still, vinegar needs to be rinsed VERY well if used near rats. 

What I said was true, and based on scientific facts. Now if you use vinegar alone and a brush, you will still get some cleaning done, just not as much than if you had used dish soap instead . Of course pick a dish soap that is safe for rats and RINSE WELL.

Here is the study that clarifies the cleaning power of vinegar compared to soap and other cleaners. Do NOT use some of the other cleaners cited in that study around your rats, they are not all safe to be used around rats!!! I just post the link to the research for people who believe vinegar is a good cleaner, not for people to use some of the other cleaners in that study around their rats. http://www.aciscience.net/docs/Alte...et/docs/Alternative_Hard_Surface_Cleaners.pdf


----------



## Gribouilli (Dec 25, 2015)

As a reminder, a dirty cage is the number one reason that a rat will get a respiratory infection. Don't take cleaning your rats' cage and toys lightly please. Genetics plays a big role in preventing illnesses in rats too, as a strong immune system can better fight infections; good foods helps too of course. However, once you have your rats, the genes part is a given and a clean cage is the variable that everyone can control


----------



## Gribouilli (Dec 25, 2015)

Nothing is white or black here. There are many ways to clean your rats' cage. I'm sure there are people who will use vinegar only and never have a rat with a respiratory infection. But, on average, your rats' cage will be cleaner and healthier for your rats if you use something with more cleaning power than vinegar alone. That's all


----------



## moonkissed (Dec 26, 2011)

> I never said that vinegar doesn't clean anything, just that it doesn't clean well enough and that something else like a dish soap is needed lol.


well you said- "_just using vinegar won't clean anything_"

Vinegar will all by itself clean things though. I disagree that it is bad at cleaning. I use vinegar to clean, tons of people use vinegar to clean things. It works well as a cleaner because it is acidic. It works perfectly in my cages. I have alot of rats & do quite a bit of cleaning lol I have no complaints or issues. I want to be able to clean quickly & efficiently. And I am prissy & do not do the whole elbow grease type of scrubbing lmao

It should be rinsed very well but as I said you should rinse well no matter what you use lol

I guess we will have to agree to disagree


----------



## Gribouilli (Dec 25, 2015)

Vinegar is not as good at cleaning as a simple dish soap, and that has been SCIENTIFICALLY PROVEN to be true. Vinegar can be used to desinfect clean surfaces though, and as long as it is rinsed VERY well probably safe for the very delicate lungs of rats. However, if anyone is using vinegar and has rats with porphyrin and sneezing, BUT no other signs of illness- I would stop using vinegar altogether and see if it helps. I guess we will have to agree to disagree


----------



## Ratlettes (Mar 29, 2016)

Many mixed answers ahhh I think I'll just stick to the small animal cage spray?? It says it's safe for children and pets


----------



## Ratlettes (Mar 29, 2016)

http://m.petsmart.com/h5/hub?id=sma...age-cleaner-zid36-5163194/cat-36-catid-600004


----------



## Ratlettes (Mar 29, 2016)

Also I want to know what detergent or cleaning product works best to clean the ammonia off cloth if anyone has a holy grail for that


----------

